# Fungicides "Not Working"? - Not So Fast!



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm crossposting this in both warm and cool season forums (unless Mod.s deem otherwise) as, even though warm season turf species are discussed, there is much "in principle" I suspect can benefit any "yardener" (I.e., soil temps and fungal disease activity, etc.). IMO a pretty good read for any …

From NCSU Turf Pathology:

*Fungicides "Not Working"? - Not So Fast!*
(By Kerns & Butler, NCSU
https://turfpathology.ces.ncsu.edu/2021/11/fungicides-not-working-not-so-fast/?src=rss


----------

